# Extreme Archery



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2011)

These guys are plain nuts and just asking for a tragedy... even rubber tipped arrows have the capacity to go through someone... or a helmet slit. 
Observe and comment.

[yt]T3DSDybuBsU[/yt] 

Not to mention fine example they're setting for future darwin award recipients who wouldn't be armored adequately and are stupid enough to try it because it "looked cool". 

Nature's way of thinning out and giving the gene pool a mix now and again.


----------



## kegage (Oct 21, 2011)

Medieval rednecks. "Here, hold my ale. HEY YOU GUYS WATCH THIS!" 0:45: Now that is a quality sword.

Kevin


----------

